# Aluminum track in New England



## GoeringTrains (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying aluminum track for my lay out because it is so much cheeper than brass, but I was wondering if the harsh weather conditions in the Northeast would be a problem for aluminum. I was also wondering people how much of a problem people have with people stepping on Aluminum rails. Is a section on track completely toast once somebody steps on it?

thanks,
Brad


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Can't answer your question regarding New England, but I can tell you that aluminum track works just fine in hot muggy humid Florida. My observation is that that aluminum track is of an alloy that is about as resistant to stepping on as brass track. Stainless steel track is the strongest, but I don't see much difference between my aluminum track and my brass track.

I do hope you are planning to use battery power. As fond as I am of aluminum track, I would NOT recommend it for track power applications.

Hope this helps.

Ed


----------



## GoeringTrains (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks so much for the info and we just switched to using battery with the arisocraft train engineer!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

In the heart of the true midwest NE, no problem with onboard battery/RC, I do use exspantion joints on longer runs.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

The only damage I've had here in Ct. is from deer stepping on it. I'm not sure brass would have faired any better. 

Harvey C.


----------



## GoeringTrains (Jan 27, 2013)

We have deer too. How much damage. 

thanks


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Where in New England Are you? I'm in Western Mass.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

A deer hoof is a concentrated load and makes a pretty good kink. I just replaced a bit of rail. 
The bear didn't hurt the track a bit but flattened a switch stand. 

Ain't nature wonderful? 

Harvey C.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

We have deer, but concrete roadbed protects it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

We have the occasional critter, but Smith & Wesson protects it ;-)


----------



## Old Bandit (Mar 5, 2013)

*Wow ! Great idea : kill'em all (LOL) !* 





























*Ol'Bandit*


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Pine sap and needles are more bothersome than the occassional raccoon, squirrel or ravens. Not sure of a good method to eliminate the sap, other than cutting down the trees and that won't happen. Lots and lots of accetone!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ed, 
Cut some canvas strips and use rocks to hold them in place when not running. 
Use a roller on a flatcar to deploy the strips. A grommet over a hidden nail to hold the end .... 
An afternoon project to cast small concrete pyramids with an eyelet. A stick w/ a hook to place beyond reach. 
Bonus; good eye hand exercises vs. no bad fumes!. 

John


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I am in central Massachusetts. I run battery RC. I have several sections of Aluminum rail no problems. I have had deer on my brass rails, it doesn't fair well. As far as aluminum code 332 goes; sticks, needles and other debri does not harm it. Corrosion is the biggest problem with aluminum. I wouldn't use it outside for track powered layouts.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Here is the best testimonial to aluminum track I could ask for. 

http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/18636/abandonment-amp-salvage


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Had code 250 aluminum outdoors in upstate NY (Rochester area) for 6 years, no problems at all, except that I could only actually see it through the snow from May to September... 

Later, 

K


----------



## thelenster (Feb 18, 2012)

I plan on going with the Al track as well. I'm in western Mass. Will more than likely have a track cleaner car on most runs. I do plan on track power and will have tighter distribution connections to compensate for the DC resistance. Also care will be taken when connecting dissimilar metals! If done proper It should function and far below the cost of brass track. 

Len Jaskiewicz


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Len, just to be clear, tighter clamps won't change the resistance. 

Aluminum is much more conductive than brass. 

It's what happens if the aluminum oxidizes, aluminum oxide is an insulator. 

Aluinum oxide forms from the interaction of air (oxygen) and aluminum 

So, with expansion and contraction, hard to keep air out by just tightening a clamp, which will expand and contract a bit. 

Fill your joints with some kind of grease, preferably one specific for aluminum wiring. 

Some people have great luck with track power and aluminum, some have not. 

I'd lay some test sections and see how your environment treats it before committing to all aluminum. 

Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Aluminum oxidizes almost immediately. Aluminum oxide bonds to the metal, unlike rust ( iron oxide), that can be rubbed off the underlying iron. This is why you can't normally solder aluminum. A machinist friend once showed me how to solder Al. He got the Al hot and then used steel wool to clean the surface and then immediately added the solder, I think still using the steel wool. He did this to both pieces of Al and they stuck. 

Chuck


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I think Len may have meant more frequent feeder connections, not mechanically tighter joining?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe, but because purchasing track is a big investment, making sure there is no misunderstanding is a good idea. 

I had to figure out what I used for DCC with virtually no help at all, in fact I was told by many "authorities" that it just would not work outside at all. 

Greg


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Len, 

Regarding Aluminum track, here is a testament to the longevity of it. 

http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/18636/abandonment-amp-salvage 

This may answer some underlying questions. It sure did for me. 

Bob C.


----------



## thelenster (Feb 18, 2012)

In regards to oxidation and cleaning. I just grabbed a piece of badly oxidized aluminum and tried the almighty Lamp Oil wiht a little piece of scotch brite. Very little effort and very fast results in cleaning. The surface conductivity well restored and on the badly oxidized, still poor. I am now definitely sold on the Al track! The only thing to be concerned with and watch is galvanic effect between dissimilar metals and there are fixes for this as well.
FYI, lamp oil is a fantastic cleaner for many metals as well. It cuts through the tarnish on brassl like unbeliavable! 
Cheers,
Len Jaskiewicz


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

hay lenster 
if you live in western ma. what do you call the Berkshires, new York. LOL 
dick


----------

